# Centerville, TN-Sad Story Golden Ret. Beauty needs a home!!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Centerville, TN | Mercy

*Mercy 
Hickman Humane Society, Centerville, TN 
1-866-304-3352 
[email protected]*

Mercy


Golden Retriever/Spaniel Mix: An adoptable dog in Centerville, TN 

Medium • Adult • Female 

﻿





This is Mercy she was a stray running the highway. It took three years to catch this girl. She had several broken bones and her hips were in very bad shape. She does not take medicine for them and it doesn't slow her down. She is house broke, leash trained, and crate trained. She gets along great with other dogs and people. This girl is a wonderful baby who is very loving . She loves to go for rides with you. Her foster mom was in an accident and she needs a new home now. We will waive her adoption fee for a good forever home!!!! We are a shelterless Humane Society. If you are interested in adopting, you can call our hotline, 1-866-304-3352. This is an answering service. Your call will be returned when a volunteer gets your message. This may take up to several hours so please be patient. For a quicker response to your inquiry, ...




Read More about this Pet




More about Mercy
Spayed/Neutered • Up-to-date with routine shots • House trained • Special Needs • Primary colors: Red, Chestnut or Orange, Yellow, Tan, Blond or Fawn 

Mercy's Contact Info

Hickman Humane Society, Centerville, TN 
•1-866-304-3352
• Email Hickman Humane Society
http://www.petfinder.com/pet-search?shelterid=TN98

•For more information, visit Hickman Humane Society's Web site.

*CLICK here to see before and after pictures of Mercy!!

Petfinder Pet Photo*


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

There is a Golden Retriever Rescue in Nashville. I will see if I can forward this info to them.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

She is beautiful, I hope that she can find a good home!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cgriffin*

Cgriffin

Thanks for forwarding to the Nashville GR Rescue! I wasn't sure where is TN was closest to this shelter.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Any updates on this girl?


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Thie link says " This pet is no longer listed on Petfinder" when I click it.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Never heard back from the Middle Tennessee Golden Retriever Rescue. But I am not surprised. Since this golden girl was in a foster home, it is not deemed an urgent matter. Besides, I have not had good luck with the GR rescue in the past, they hardly ever respond.


----------

